# Looking for a decent white gaming keyboard



## AlienIsGOD (May 17, 2013)

Im trying to find a decently priced white colored gaming keyboard.  Doesnt matter if its mechanical or not, just as long as its 1/2 decent and white.  All i've really seen is the Tt Meka G1; atm i cant remember some of the mech brands i've seen in the forum threads other than Ducky.

If anyone can offer suggestions it would be much appreciated


----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2013)

Matias has white keyboards.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 22, 2013)

Only white KBs i have seen were the TT MEKAs, mine is the black version and i am quite impressed by it TBH.

Maybe see if this can be found in solid white? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_273_274&item_id=055050


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2013)

why white? That thing is going to get dirty and look dirty so fast.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Only white KBs i have seen were the TT MEKAs, mine is the black version and i am quite impressed by it TBH.
> 
> Maybe see if this can be found in solid white? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_273_274&item_id=055050



newegg.ca has the white version (albiet no pic with it, i had to match part numbers) i jsut dont know if i want to spend $120 on keyboard, i could get another G510 refurb for $70.

@ MX - I want my PC to be all white and i wont get it very dirty, i dont eat or anything at my PC's and there's always ways to clean a keyboard.


----------



## Jetster (May 22, 2013)

My Rosewill RK-9000I







Gaming-grade lifetime: 50 million clicks

Durable white metal inner chassis

N-Key rollover: 104 Key could press at the same time, avoid any key jamming (Only PS/2 mode, at USB Mode 6 key)

Cherry Blue Switches: 2 stage of press feeling, click sound inside switch, 50 million life cycle of the switch, comfortable typing for long term use, fast response on each key

Laser printing design for the keycap

Gold plated USB connector to ensure low latency

High quality braided cable

Weight: 3.58 lbs.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 23, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> newegg.ca has the white version (albiet no pic with it, i had to match part numbers) i jsut dont know if i want to spend $120 on keyboard, i could get another G510 refurb for $70.
> 
> @ MX - I want my PC to be all white and i wont get it very dirty, i dont eat or anything at my PC's and there's always ways to clean a keyboard.



Keep an eye out for sales or used units, if you are willing to spend $70 on a 510 i'd save up and get a mechanical KB. The difference is HUUUUUUGE! Don't know how i stuck with dome boards for so long, especially considering that i had used mechanical boards almost exclusively/exclusively back in the day  I have a g11 that i was using prior and let me tell you it was a POS compared to this. Lights & "G" keys are just marketing gimmics IMHO.

Backlight would be nice on this BUT if you need to look at your keys you shouldn't be expecting much anyways 

Ya dishwasher works good from what i've heard 

I try and deal with CanadaComputers as much as possible, or any other local retailer for that matter. Support your local businesses!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 23, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> "G" keys are just marketing gimmics IMHO.



i actually use the G keys for WoW macros  and i do like the LCD for my Battleground stats.  That being said, I have 2 capable PC's now and really do want to get a mech. keyboard to see how they are


----------



## m1dg3t (May 23, 2013)

Difference is night and day! You can remap keys with most if not all KB's so that shouldn't be of concern. I personally have/had no use for those features so i don't miss them  I mostly FPS game and my ADD keeps me focussed (i know right ) on the 27" sitting 12" from my face LoL 

If you can get access to a board to try it out first that would make your choice a lot better i think 

My $0.02 anyways


----------



## George_o/c (May 29, 2013)

First thing that came in my mind is the meka series from tt, dont know about their quality though. I was really happy with my tt challenger pro and it seems like meka keyboards are quite similar, so yeah you might be satisfied. 

May I ask why would you like to buy a white keyboard? Maybe it's because white is a current trend?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 29, 2013)

George_o/c said:


> May I ask why would you like to buy a white keyboard? Maybe it's because white is a current trend?



got a Tt Soprano Snow Edition through the TT community review thread, so i figured a white mouse and keyboard would look nice  together with the  case.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 29, 2013)

@ George_o/c: The MEKA boards are actually quite good IMO, especially considering they are a ThermalBreak product 

@ AlienIsGOD: You could always do a custom paint job. A trip to your nearest LHS (Local Hobby Store) should give you acces to a plethora of colours to choose from! I say that because they carry the best paints for plastics. White should be easy enough to find 

I've got some lids that are still looking good, albeit a bit "scratched" from bashin' around but hey!


----------



## George_o/c (May 29, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> got a Tt Soprano Snow Edition through the TT community review thread, so i figured a white mouse and keyboard would look nice  together with the  case.



makes sense


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 29, 2013)

Thats the mouse i have fo rthe other pc, the white one obviously


----------



## George_o/c (May 29, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> @ George_o/c: The MEKA boards are actually quite good IMO, especially considering they are a ThermalBreak product



Hehe, well just like I said before, my Tt challenger pro keyboard still works just as fine. Only problem I have is that both its fans accidentally broke after 6 months of usage.


----------



## Aquinus (May 30, 2013)

Rosewill has two mechanical keyboards that are two tone. White with black keys if that interests you. Comes with blue or brown cherry mx switches.

 Computer Hardware, Rosewill, Keyboards, 2-Tone

Edit: Ah, you're in Canada. Sorry, Newegg only has the blue option. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201052&IsVirtualParent=1

@Jester: Is that with the brown keys or the blue? The blue two-tone has a connector on the back without the braded cable and connects with a regular mini-usb to usb cable. I love my RK-9100 though, the braded cable is awesome and the keyboard is incredibly sturdy. Not something I expected from Rosewill, but I took the chance and I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Jetster (May 30, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> @Jester: Is that with the brown keys or the blue? The blue two-tone has a connector on the back without the braded cable and connects with a regular mini-usb to usb cable. I love my RK-9100 though, the braded cable is awesome and the keyboard is incredibly sturdy. Not something I expected from Rosewill, but I took the chance and I was pleasantly surprised.



It has the MX Blue keys. I have no complaints


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 13, 2013)

I know its not white, but what about an Azio Levetron Mech5 for $75? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_273_274&item_id=049928

Of note CC does carry the Meka G1 White on special order (Thats all me  i put in a product request ).  But if the Levetron isnt bad i would rather save some cash, if its not that great a KB i may just order in the Meka


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 13, 2013)

One thing you might want to do is find somewhere local that has some demo Razer keyboards or whatnot, as they're typically mechanical. The reason being is you might find you hate the keyswitch in the keyboard you get. I personally can't stand Cherry Blue, yet Blue, Red and Brown are the most common ones.

I personally would recommend a white Unicomp Ultra Classic, but I'm also still typing away on an '87 Model M.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2013)

so from reviews the keyboard doesn't seem to be that bad other than its looks.  I think i will pick up the Levetron Mech5 and see how it is.  BTW it has Cherry Black switches.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 14, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so from reviews the keyboard doesn't seem to be that bad other than its looks.  I think i will pick up the Levetron Mech5 and see how it is.  BTW it has Cherry Black switches.



I like the Black switches but i did not like the Levitron Mech5, partly due to it's style i'll admit  If you can get into a store, try it out before shelling out as i think CanadaComputers has a restocking fee  

I needed a compact, minimalist board so yeah...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2013)

i can get used to just about any full sized keyboard, looks for the moment don't matter.  If i like the feel of mechanical keyboards i will still get the Meka G1 and put the Levetron with my other PC that has a Logitech G510 being used on it.  

Im always looking for projects to do and extra keyboards are always handy.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 14, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i can get used to just about any full sized keyboard, looks for the moment don't matter.  If i like the feel of mechanical keyboards i will still get the Meka G1 and put the Levetron with my other PC that has a Logitech G510 being used on it.
> 
> Im always looking for projects to do and extra keyboards are always handy.



We all have different tastes/requirements, thats why we have so many choices! 

I moved back to using a desk, and i'm on a $30 Ikea special so... Kinda needed something small


----------



## michael (Jun 14, 2013)

You can just youtube it , set the streaming setting to 1080p HD, and can decide by userself only.
Thats the first thing I do before buying any product or checking how it looks.
To be honest Nowadays I hardly see any keyboard that comes with CUT , COPY , PASTE buttons to left side of keyboard, It used to come with some 'iball " brand.
However white is really a bad color to chose.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2013)

michael said:


> You can just youtube it , set the streaming setting to 1080p HD, and can decide by userself only.
> Thats the first thing I do before buying any product or checking how it looks.
> To be honest Nowadays I hardly see any keyboard that comes with CUT , COPY , PASTE buttons to left side of keyboard, It used to come with some 'iball " brand.
> However white is really a bad color to chose.



you tube what? a keyboard? i know what it looks like and ill prolly check it out in store. 

I've already explained why im looking for a white keyboard, telling me its a bad color after the fact doesnt help in any way.  Please read the thread from the beginning next time....


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 14, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i actually use the G keys for WoW macros  and i do like the LCD for my Battleground stats.  That being said, I have 2 capable PC's now and really do want to get a mech. keyboard to see how they are



I wish logitech would finally get around to releasing a mechanical keyboard that was similar to the G510.  I'm with you, I can't give up the LCD and G keys, I use both too often.

I was kind of hoping they would take the Vengence K90 keyboard they make and add their LCD to it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 28, 2013)

so i went with an Azio Levetron Clicker   it was $30 on sale and i dont think thats too much to get a hands on experience with mech. switches.  I know these are ALPS knockoffs but so far im liking the feel and response.  

Im most def going to pick up a Cherry MX black or blue  switch keyboard in the future  color of the board isn't as important to me now as is having a great functioning keyboard.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 4, 2013)

for a cheap mech board, the Levetron Clicker isnt bad and i really enjoy the feel and sound of the keys  def makes playing WoW and other games easier.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 4, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I wish logitech would finally get around to releasing a mechanical keyboard that was similar to the G510.  I'm with you, I can't give up the LCD and G keys, I use both too often.
> 
> I was kind of hoping they would take the Vengence K90 keyboard they make and add their LCD to it.



I would love to see Logitech to a full mech.

How ever Roccat are planing one were you plug your smartphone in which be  built in the keyboard or a addon but don't them adding extra keys though .

But maybe help ya choose another keyboard if ya can get another with that amount of extra keys.

http://power-grid.roccat.org/?page=hardware


----------



## johnspack (Jul 4, 2013)

Love my Mech5!  Love the cherry blacks.  Kickbutt keyboard for me....  been rocking it for a few months now.  Of course my newest baby is my G700s,  but that's another story....


----------

